# Spending your $300



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

News of a $300 check 'As early as May' got me thinking about how to spend it. My first thought was to reduce my debt. Thankfully, I am niether in the red or black, but that thin thread only a designer of regimental ties could discern.I thought seriously about a bannerWalther P 38 a friend has, a decent enough home business tool if the recession looms any darker. Gasoline and Milk would be nice to buy without worry, however fleeting. I finally decided to be very practical. I am going to invest in some ties. Anyone else making plans?


----------



## printemps2001us (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not planning on buying one thing with it. That's because I don't qualify for one red cent of this handout. The good news is that I'll get to pay for plenty of it through my phased out deductions. Socialism (or shall I say redistribution of wealth) rocks!!!! :thumbs-up:


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Buy the P38. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Kav:

I shall look on your rebate as one of the ones I paid for. Please spend it with my blessings and let me know what I bought you. In the future, it would be much more personal, and no doubt more efficient, if we were just assigned our rebate beneficiaries. That $300 filtering through the government probably cost the system $500.

Cheers


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

If they end up including people like me, I'll be donating it to the US Treasury with a note explaining that I don't want them borrowing money to give me money.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> If they end up including people like me, I'll be donating it to the US Treasury with a note explaining that I don't want them borrowing money to give me money.


Send it to me.


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

This entire idiotic idea is like paying off a credit card bill with the same credit card.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

cgc said:


> This entire idiotic idea is like paying off a credit card bill with the same credit card.


+1...the best reply yet. The rebates are are crazy, stupid idea. The goverment is overreacting...as usual.

I sincerely doubt it will make much difference. IF we get one, and I doubt we will, I'll just throw it into savings...maybe give it to charity.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

$300??!! Good Lord! I had heard $800 or $1600 per household! 

How come I can't decide how much more I want to loan myself until the next tax year? 

OOPS!


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Send it to me.


You make more than I do. I suppose I could give it to charity. Hmm, give it to charity or back to the government? If I were less lazy, I'd make a poll. It would make more of a contribution to Doctors Without Borders than it would to the government, but it would fit my policy that they shouldn't borrow money to give money.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> You make more than I do. I suppose I could give it to charity. Hmm, give it to charity or back to the government? If I were less lazy, I'd make a poll. It would make more of a contribution to Doctors Without Borders than it would to the government, but it would fit my policy that they shouldn't borrow money to give money.


It is all a loophole. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> It is all a loophole. :icon_smile_big:


Well...speaking of loophole...if I did donate it to the treasury that would then be tax deductible (not that I would deduct it; it doesn't seem to me to be in the spirit of charity to deduct charitable contributions). What sense that makes, I don't know.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> You make more than I do. I suppose I could give it to charity. Hmm, give it to charity or back to the government? If I were less lazy, I'd make a poll. It would make more of a contribution to Doctors Without Borders than it would to the government, but it would fit my policy that they shouldn't borrow money to give money.


The Government is a charity.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

ksinc said:


> The Government is a charity.


For internet forum posts, you guys sure expect a high level of specificity. Fine, replace "a charity" with "my favorite charity."


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> Well...speaking of loophole...if I did donate it to the treasury that would then be tax deductible (not that I would deduct it; it doesn't seem to me to be in the spirit of charity to deduct charitable contributions). What sense that makes, I don't know.


You keep getting better and better. So you do not deduct charitable gifts as that is not in the spirit? So you donate say, $15 mil and then pay the taxes on the said $15 mil? Suuurrreee. I wonder what this acquaintance of mine would think?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> You keep getting better and better. So you do not deduct charitable gifts as that is not in the spirit? So you donate say, $15 mil and then pay the taxes on the said $15 mil? Suuurrreee. I wonder what this acquaintance of mine would think?


I'm not saying he's not a charitable person, I'm just saying that for me and the charity I give, it's not charity if done with the intention of deducting it. Giving $15mil to establish a children's hospital falls into the category of making a large contribution to society that governments try to do with our tax dollars, but aren't able to fully do. As that money is spent helping the government do their work, it makes sense for it to be deducted.

Having said that, I'm not sure what I would do if I had that kind of money as far as deductions are concerned. It's easier to stick to your guns when your guns are small.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> It's easier to stick to your guns when your guns are small.


Very true. Or another formulation: it is very easy to be idealistic and pontificate on an Internet forum when you really have no large stake in things.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

By the way, you do realize all this deduction does is adjust your AGI, which means you only save on the taxes? Meaning if you donate 1k, you do not get 1k "off your taxes", you get the taxes due on 1k off your taxes?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> I'm not saying he's not a charitable person, I'm just saying that for me and the charity I give, *it's not charity if done with the intention of deducting it.* Giving $15mil to establish a children's hospital falls into the category of making a large contribution to society *that governments try to do with our tax dollars*, but aren't able to fully do. As that money is spent helping the government do their work, it makes sense for it to be deducted.


Ah intentions matter more than consequences. Welcome to Liberal Relativism 101.

I'm curious. What and where was the last government established children's hospital you visited?



marlinspike said:


> Having said that, I'm not sure what I would do if I had that kind of money as far as deductions are concerned. It's easier to stick to your guns when your guns are small.


AKA fallacious argument.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> As that money is spent helping the government do their work...


Are you saying it is the "government's" "work" to build hospitals? It sure seems like it.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Are you saying it is the "government's" "work" to build hospitals? It sure seems like it.


he sounds like another ex-pat Canadian health care worker to me! digg-digg  haha


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Are you saying it is the "government's" "work" to build hospitals? It sure seems like it.


Do they not have public hospitals in AZ (Edit: Excuse me, I should have said NM. I forgot where you lived for a moment)? I didn't say federal government, I said governments (plural), as in state governments and federal.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

ksinc said:


> Ah intentions matter more than consequences. Welcome to Liberal Relativism 101.


I said for me. Even when I make it clear that I'm referring to a personal belief that I apply only to myself, you and Wayfarer jump all over it as if I'm stating something is a universal truth. Why would I even bother typing "for me" if that's the case?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> Do they not have public hospitals in AZ? I didn't say federal government, I said governments (plural), as in state governments and federal.


Again, conflation. We are talking deductions off income tax, which is mainly federal in nature, and now you are talking about state and local governments. I seriously hope you do not plan to be a lead litigator


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Again, conflation. We are talking deductions off income tax, which is mainly federal in nature, and now you are talking about state and local governments. I seriously hope you do not plan to be a lead litigator


Look, if you can't follow that's not my fault. I say that I personally don't deduct my charitable contributions because for me it isn't in the spirit of charity. You say what about giving $15mil, you expect someone to not deduct that. I say well giving $15mil is a supplement to what the governments try to do, and so it's more than charity, it's in one way like another source of government (can afford to do things that require large outlays - it's like another source of government in the same way cable TV is in one way like roads, so it's ok to give temporary monopoly rights), so it's ok to deduct.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> I said for me. Even when I make it clear that I'm referring to a personal belief that I apply only to myself, you and Wayfarer jump all over it as if I'm stating something is a universal truth. Why would I even bother typing "for me" if that's the case?


It's still liberal relativism whether for you or anyone else. In fact, your argument that "for me" changes things is relativism defined.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

ksinc said:


> It's still liberal relativism whether for you or anyone else. In fact, your argument that "for me" changes things is relativism defined.


I realize saying for me makes it relative. My question is what difference does it make to you what standards I apply only to myself? Why jump on that?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> Look, if you can't follow that's not my fault.


Ah, should have known. Your recurrent appearance of making no sense is all my fault. Glad we cleared that up. Is this a "self correcting" mechanism or is it one that needs the government to force it to be self-correcting? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> I realize saying for me makes it relative. My question is what difference does it make to you what standards I apply only to myself? Why jump on that?


Because words still mean things. Take for instance: charity.

And; becuase you were trying to broadly apply your definition and make a point. At least I hope you were. And; by point I mean fallacious argument.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Ah, should have known. Your recurrent appearance of making no sense is all my fault. Glad we cleared that up. Is this a "self correcting" mechanism or is it one that needs the government to force it to be self-correcting? :icon_smile_big:


I can think of a couple reasons it appears to make no sense to you. Perhaps you just don't want it to make any sense so that's how you read it? The other reason I can think of is that you are so stuck on saying I'm wrong that you refuse to read in context and just look at the specific words. NB: people don't write on internet forums with utmost care.

I have no idea what mechanism you are referring to. I get that you typed that as a way of ribbing me, but it doesn't seem to follow from the preceding sentences.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> I can think of a couple reasons it appears to make no sense to you. Perhaps you just don't want it to make any sense so that's how you read it? The other reason I can think of is that you are so stuck on saying I'm wrong that you refuse to read in context and just look at the specific words. NB: people don't write on internet forums with utmost care.


You are quite right. After several pages of addressing a federal issue, I am indeed a tad slow not to realize that you have suddenly switched to the topic of state governments, notably when speaking of tax deductions.  Can we say, "Ad hoc rescue" boys and girls?  I mean, just because the thread is about *a federal rebate on federal taxes*, it is silly to not realize when you switched to the state and/or county level.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> You are quite right. After several pages of addressing a federal issue, I am indeed a tad slow not to realize that you have suddenly switched to the topic of state governments, notably when speaking of tax deductions.  Can we say, "Ad hoc rescue" boys and girls?  I mean, just because the thread is about *a federal rebate on federal taxes*, it is silly to not realize when you switched to the state and/or county level.


Do you still not see how it all connects after the summary I wrote (besides - this is a real question, not one I already know the answer to, nor is it one that has anything to do with anything - don't public hospitals get federal assistance as well?)?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> Do you still not see how it all connects after the summary I wrote (besides - this is a real question, not one I already know the answer to - don't public hospitals get federal assistance as well?)?


1) You indicated, with your summary, that somehow my mental acuity was deficient for needing said summary, that I should have intuitively picked up you had moved off the much discussed topic, relating to federal taxation, and moved to another level of government. This is an ad hoc rescue (again). Your favorite move I notice.

2) Tucson lost one of its two Level One trauma centers due to the uncompensated costs of constantly treating illegals. There is a current law suit trying to get the Feds to pay for this care. It will never win.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> 1) You indicated, with your summary, that somehow my mental acuity was deficient for needing said summary


I indicated no such thing. All I indicated is that it's not my fault. In a following post I indicated that I think there are two reasons for that, and both of them deal with reading my posts with blinders on. I also noted that people (which includes myself) tend not to write with great care in forum posts. Again, I think you're reading with blinders on, so you've perceived insult. Surely ("don't call me Shirley"), you'll say this is ad hoc


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Kav:
> 
> I shall look on your rebate as one of the ones I paid for. Please spend it with my blessings and let me know what I bought you. In the future, it would be much more personal, and no doubt more efficient, if we were just assigned our rebate beneficiaries. That $300 filtering through the government probably cost the system $500.
> 
> Cheers


There's plenty of ways that the government wastes money: wars (followed by nation rebuilding), arts endowment, federal education bureaucracy, war on drugs, NASA, USGS, corporate welfare, expense accounts for politicians and on and on and on...I think the rebates are a dumb idea, but are far from the most wasteful. I say if we are going to give rebates fine, but let's cut the politician's bennies first. :icon_smile:


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

The whole idea behind the deduction for charitable contributions is grounded in the theory that such spending, over time, actually reduces the need for government services and spending; and that theory is almost certainly correct. If charities did not establish and operate hospitals, we would need more county and other government hospitals. Without mentoring programs for young kids, we'd need more prisons, etc., etc.

I do not understand at all the thinking behind that notion that deducting a contribution is incompatable with charitable intent. Even at the highest rate brackets, all a deduction does is reduce the cost of the gift by about 40% or so. In other words, by claiming a deduction I can make a $1000 contribution to the American Cancer Society instead of a $600 nondeductible gift.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

*Rebates*

There are two ways governments try to prevent or combat recessions: fiscal policy and monetary policy. This Administration is currently trying to do both, which is pretty typical. They are relying on time-honored Keynesian fiscal policy via the rebates; and they are engaging in classic monetary policy by reducing the Fed's discount rate. Most economists today agree that the latter will be more effective than the former, but most also would agree that the former might help some.
I do agree that checks issued to those who don't pay federal taxes are welfare payments not rebates. And trying to say otherwise in reliance on social security tax payments doesn't wash given the nature of that pay-go inter-generational defined benefit social insurance system.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I worked on the ranch once owned by Bing Crosby. 607 acres fenced with oldgrowth redwood capped in pure tin that had fallen down from decades of pasture irrigation runoff. The actor who then owned it told me to clear it all and get it off the property. I asked if I could have the fencing. He said yes, but I had to clear it on my own time. I did, found a buyer trying to start up a new horseranch. I laboured weekends to cut, stack and inventory the fencing. Buyer came out with a rented truck and loaded it up. The owner happened to drive up in his new Jaquar. Buyer gets all starry eyed and writes the check OUT TO HIM. My employer looks suprised and pleased, pockets the check and says " This will make a nice dinner at Spago's." I eventually recouped my money via another route. The actor sold the ranch and is still under the IRS' shadow, making TEEVEE ads and looking more worn out and less marketable every appearance. He is worried about his Sunset BLVD home. I empathise with him, really. I think a black grenadine, silver satin, violet and black english silk knit and one undecided from David and Noina will look splendid, even if I'm eating at Tommy's.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

This is a neat idea.

https://www.cfo.com/article.cfm/10592474/c_10591082?f=home_todayinfinance


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

It'll all be consumed by the "alternative minimum tax," is my bet.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Whatever I get is going right to Fidelity. It will be as if the payout never registered in my mind.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> This is a neat idea.
> 
> https://www.cfo.com/article.cfm/10592474/c_10591082?f=home_todayinfinance


Very interesting read ksinc. I think the bookie/specialist analogy is a pretty darn good one.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

My $1800 will go right back into the pool for distribution to others, so I guess you could say it was never my $1800 to begin with...twice.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'll probably use it to pay state taxes and my accountant. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Add another $300 to it and invest it in a pair of Alden Chukka Boot in Cordovan. A big thank you to the generous but often times unwilling donors.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Asterix said:


> Add another $300 to it and invest it in a pair of Alden Chukka Boot in Cordovan. A big thank you to the generous but often times unwilling donors.


Very nice. I cannot afford a pair of them as I must pay for people's "rebate", but I will take comfort thinking that at least one person put my money to good use


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Very nice. I cannot afford a pair of them as I must pay for people's "rebate", but I will take comfort thinking that at least one person put my money to good use


What can I say in the face of such kindness besides to again profusely thank you for your selfless donation to a worthy cause (increasing my Alden Cordovan shoes collection.) :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Wayfarer, In boot camp I was issued two pair of black, lowtop, leather dress shoes, oxsford, one pair work boot, blackleather chukka , one pair athletic shoes, composite. I wore these for six years along with one pair, L.L. Bean, snowboot, leather,rubber with felt inner bootie, non standard substitute at Commander's discretion. I, and a whole lot of other guys who now make up a grossly dissproportionate % of the nation's prison, homeless and un or underemployed populations did this instead of driving our VW minibuses to Vancouver and receiving landed Immigrant status from a nation largely ignoring it's military needs under it's southern nieghbor' umbrella. Lets make my rebate a second pair of Park Avenues, civilian, american made, and you can send the cost increase of $5. That, or just beat the rush to our northern and southern borders when things really get bad. At least we don't charge an exit fee.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Kav said:


> Wayfarer, In boot camp I was issued two pair of black, lowtop, leather dress shoes, oxsford, one pair work boot, blackleather chukka , one pair athletic shoes, composite. I wore these for six years along with one pair, L.L. Bean, snowboot, leather,rubber with felt inner bootie, non standard substitute at Commander's discretion. I, and a whole lot of other guys who now make up a grossly dissproportionate % of the nation's prison, homeless and un or underemployed populations did this instead of driving our VW minibuses to Vancouver and receiving landed Immigrant status from a nation largely ignoring it's military needs under it's southern nieghbor' umbrella. Lets make my rebate a second pair of Park Avenues, civilian, american made, and you can send the cost increase of $5. That, or just beat the rush to our northern and southern borders when things really get bad. At least we don't charge an exit fee.


Kav:

The winter after my father died, my 9th winter, was an exceptionally harsh one in my part of Ontario. At several points the snow drifted to the eaves of our tiny, under insulated home. Being that it was just my mother, my younger sister, and myself, my older sibs having left home years previously, at nine I became the "man of the house". I climbed out in black rubber boots, you know the ones, the ones with the dark brown band at the top, stuffed with newspaper for insulation. My tiny self worked diligently from mid-morning until well after dusk to dig the snow away from the windows and doors. When I came in, I had frost bite starting on my feet and eventually lost the nails on several toes.

For Christmas, my mother cut back on her cigarette habit enough to afford to buy me a pair of "ski doo boots". I was so proud of them, and the floors were so cold, that I walked around the house using the inserts as slippers, for days after receiving them. In the intervening years, my toe nails grew back with no permanent damage and I can now afford a truck load of those boots. But looking back, no pair shall be as special as those my recently widowed mother managed to squeeze out of her cigarette money.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Very nice. I cannot afford a pair of them as I must pay for people's "rebate", but I will take comfort thinking that at least one person put my money to good use





Wayfarer said:


> I can now afford a truck load of those boots.


Something doesn't add up here.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> Something doesn't add up here.


You failed to catch the tone of the first post? Tch, tch, for a guy always talking about people not catching his tone, you just made yourself look a little deaf :icon_smile_big:


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> You failed to catch the tone of the first post? Tch, tch, for a guy always talking about people not catching his tone, you just made yourself look a little deaf :icon_smile_big:


Ok, hold on...this first one I did, but this one I don't know. I mean, you must've got that I was ribbing you, right? I think you did because of the smilie, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> Ok, hold on...this first one I did, but this one I don't know. I mean, you must've got that I was ribbing you, right? I think you did because of the smilie, but I'm not sure.


Hehe, and behind Door #3.....

But geez, no comments on my story? Damn, it was a good one.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Slips a Horatio Alger novel into Wayfarer's sporran. Nobody begrudges anyone making and enjoying wealth.It's only when the Edwards of the world and their $500 haircuts 'talk the talk and fail to walk the walk' that the ominous section of Doctor Zhivago's musical score begins to build up.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Hehe, and behind Door #3.....
> 
> But geez, no comments on my story? Damn, it was a good one.


Meh. I could be cruel and make some rude comments. I don't mean to take away from what you've done, but at the same time there isn't much to say other than good on you.

Now as to Kav's comment on Edwards, the proceeds of Home: The Blueprint of Our Lives go to charity and he gives about 30% of his earned income to charity. He could do more, but he's not exactly doing nothing.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> Something doesn't add up here.


It's called non-zero-sum game theory.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

In his first major piece of domestic policy today, POTUS Obama signed into law the ' No canadian left behind act' with a tearfull and kilt clad Wayfarer standing behind him. In a related bit of foriegn policy the USN was ordered to seek out, and if need be sink roque canadian pirate Captain Paul Watson. The almost immediate and regretable accidental mining of Venezuela's coast was blamed on Bush. President Obama, facing his first crisis claimed the navigational aids were disrupted by canadian poppy coin like copies of Celine Dion singing the Titanic themesong broadcast from Crawford Texas on Halliburton equipment. Secretary of State Danny Glover was supposed to fly out from LAX to Caracas, but claimed once again taxicab drivers discriminate against blacks and missed his flight. It was no small fortune Al Gore and Bono of U2 had a private jet available for their global Warming conference .


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Can't do much with 300 dollars but I could spend it on nice clothes,jewlery and some nice furniture for my room.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Buy that GF of 3 1/2 years something pretty.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

This liberal relativist will not likely see a refund ... and I'm fine with that.

As for liberal relativism ... it's a good thing. --Martha


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> Buy that GF of 3 1/2 years something pretty.


I can't afford big items but I can only afford stuff that are in my budget right now.I don't make much a year.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

RSS said:


> This liberal relativist will not likely see a refund ... and I'm fine with that.
> 
> As for liberal relativism ... it's a good thing. --Martha


You make it too easy to win this thread. A "condoning Nazi-ism" would fit in so fine right here...but I shall resist and give someone else the chance to win the thread.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Howard said:


> Can't do much with 300 dollars but I could spend it on nice clothes,jewlery and some nice furniture for my room.


A bottle of Scotch, a box of ProV1s, and a tee-time.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Wayfarer,

I just found out that the senate has offered its own stimulus package................ $500 for *everyone* so you are not left out this time. Now we can all buy the Alden Cordos. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Asterix said:


> Wayfarer,
> 
> I just found out that the senate has offered its own stimulus package................ $500 for *everyone* so you are not left out this time. Now we can all buy the Alden Cordos. :icon_smile_big:


:aportnoy::aportnoy:

Actually...we would do exactly what they do not want done, and why they planned to cut out high income earners in the House bill. We will put it in the bank  But then again, we are suddenly saving like fiends. With housing prices falling and the one year expansion of conforming mortgages, and falling interest rates...we are going to take a run at getting a million dollar house for 800k and getting a 30 year fixed conforming mortgage  Not sure we will pull it off, but we are sure going to try this fall.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> :aportnoy::aportnoy:
> 
> Actually...we would do exactly what they do not want done, and why they planned to cut out high income earners in the House bill. We will put it in the bank  But then again, we are suddenly saving like fiends. With housing prices falling and the one year expansion of conforming mortgages, and falling interest rates...we are going to take a run at getting a million dollar house for 800k and getting a 30 year fixed conforming mortgage  Not sure we will pull it off, but we are sure going to try this fall.


Vulture.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Mark from Plano said:


> Vulture.


:icon_smile_big:

Ant


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Rep. Baird for president?
"The so-called stimulus rebates will be borrowed from the Chinese, paid back with interest by our children and grandchildren, and produce no lasting goods for our communities," Baird said. (ok, so he goes on to ruin it by saying he instead wants to do an infrastructure stimulus package, which I do think would better but I still think is not needed).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ksinc said:


> A bottle of Scotch, a box of ProV1s, and a tee-time.


Yeah right Where would I put the alcohol unless I buy a mini refrigerator for my room.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I am really indignant now. Apparently at least some illegal aliens will be getting tax rebates and Congress is well aware of it.



This really, really makes me sick. My household is passed over for a rebate, many illegals will be getting one. How is this possible?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> I am really indignant now. Apparently at least some illegal aliens will be getting tax rebates and Congress is well aware of it.
> 
> This really, really makes me sick. My household is passed over for a rebate, many illegals will be getting one. How is this possible?


They out to do one of those stings they do to catch bail skippers. "Come down to the stadium to claim your $300 check!" and then put them in buses and drop them off at the border.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Personally, I take every allowable deduction offered ... and heck, I'm a liberal. I look at it this way, it leaves me even more to give to charity next time. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

RSS said:


> Personally, I take every allowable deduction offered ... and heck, I'm a liberal. I look at it this way, it leaves me even more to give to charity next time. :icon_smile_wink:


If you are against the tax cuts - why do you do this? When the last tax cut was enacted, there were several people in my office who decried it as fiscally irresponsible, too "expensive" (LOVE that term when its used that way), and basically the first domino falling with regards the end of our country as we know it. My answer to them - "Well - if you really feel that way, then you have the option of continuing to pay taxes under the current rate. I know with 100% certainty the government WILL accept the extra money. You have right in your hands right now the power to take a stand against these draconian tax cutting measures and continue to send your money into the all-benevolent government. Come on - all of you take a stand right now."

Not one of them said another word, and not one of them sent in the extra money, as I made it my business to ask several times during the following year.


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't quilfy for a single cent - all I get hit with is phased-out itemized deductions and alturnative minimun tax. I just put my third child through college without any aid or help from anyone. My second daughter is getting married (second wedding). Still have one more daughter to get through college and marry off. Always made pretty good money and I'm basically without any saving other thatn 401k. Yet the goverment is going to give rebates to those that have paid no taxes. Socialism - we are already there I'm afraid.
I make my money the old fashoned way - I work for it.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

TBOWES said:


> I don't quilfy for a single cent - all I get hit with is phased-out itemized deductions and alturnative minimun tax. I just put my third child through college without any aid or help from anyone. My second daughter is getting married (second wedding). Still have one more daughter to get through college and marry off. Always made pretty good money and I'm basically without any saving other thatn 401k. Yet the goverment is going to give rebates to those that have paid no taxes. Socialism - we are already there I'm afraid.
> I make my money the old fashoned way - I work for it.


^ +1

I have 3 kids to put through college, 2 of them girls so I'm sure I'll have a wedding or two to pay for. I'll be 62 when the last one leaves high school and hope to retire before I stop breathing 

Had a good year in 2006 with option buy outs, we are over their "family income" level to get a rebate.

Guess I should just get used to paying AMT once the dems take office in '09?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Howard, you could buy a couple cases of condoms.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Howard, you could buy a couple cases of condoms.


:aportnoy:


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Howard said:


> Yeah right Where would I put the alcohol unless I buy a mini refrigerator for my room.


You don't put scotch in the refrigerator.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Howard, you could buy a couple cases of condoms.


Now that I like. Thank You Forsberg.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> You don't put scotch in the refrigerator.


That's right,you store it at room temperature.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

In response to my having indicated that I take every deduction I'm allowed, a comment was made as follows: 


NewYorkBuck said:


> If you are against the tax cuts - why do you do this?


I will assume, for a moment, that you are serious about your question and not just posing it in fun.

First, I don't recall saying anything about my position on tax cuts. That is your assumption ... based -- I'd imagine -- on my having stated that I'm a liberal. While as a liberal I'm not as likely to be opposed to paying taxes as might be a conservative ... it's absurdly naive to assume that I -- or anyone for that matter -- will pay more in taxes than his legal share.

Second, given that I consider the Bush Administration to be an economic disaster _... _having costly spending habits far from my liking, I much prefer to designate the recipient when it comes to how my post-tax money is donated. Of course, even though I'm likely to favor _any _new administration -- but preferably one with a Democrat in the White House -- over the current one ... I still have no reason to believe that they will be better equipped than I for handling donations when it comes to my post-tax money.



NewYorkBuck said:


> I know with 100% certainty the government WILL accept the extra money.


I know that there are ways to give to our national government, I've often donated to National Park's projects. But, here's a good story for you. Several years back, I received a five figure tax refund. As it was quite unexpected, I had my accountant take a look at my return. Based on the amount, he determined that the IRS had somehow missed one of the income schedules attached to my return. The check was returned to the IRS with an explanation and copy of the return. Several months later I received another check in the same amount. We performed a repeat, and so did the IRS.

Thrice I tried to get the government to take my money ... and thrice they refused. I kept it. Well, actually I bought a painting with it ... after all, it was a gift ... and I wanted something to show for it.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm going to invest in foreign markets out of spite. This is just socialism for reelection.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> I'm going to invest in foreign markets out of spite. This is just socialism for reelection.


That's actually a great idea.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I could buy some new clothes with my 300.


----------

